# fish ball with rice



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

1/3 cup chopped onion, 1/3 cup chopped celery, 1/3 cup chopped bell pepper, 2 tbs butter, 1/4 tsp mustard powder, 1/2 tsp thyme, 1 1/2 tbs old bay seasoning, 4 cloves garlic minced, 1/2 tbs cayanne pepper(or to taste), 1 tbs salt, 4 cups cooked fish, 3 cups cooked rice, 1/2 cup milk, pkg bread crumbs. saute onoins,celery and bell peppers in butter, untill soft. add all the other ingredients except bread crumbs. continue cooking on low heat for 5 min. remove from heat and let cool to touch. roll into balls about the size of a ping pong ball. roll each ball in bread crumbs( you can use a egg/milk bath, but that's personal choice) bake 25 min at 400 degrees. i've done this recipe with mashed potato or stove top stuffing instead of rice, and it's good either way, i just like the consistency of rice better. these are good dipped in tatar sauce. makes a good appetizer for any gathering. i play with this recipe all the time, you may come up with something i've never tried! you can also fry em, but i'm tryin to quit that. well, at least cut back.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that sounds great. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks!:thumbup:


----------

